# 2011 ford or 2011 dodge



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Who has them and do you like them.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ford es muy bueno


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Like Dayexco said in a previous post, FORD because they did not dip from the gov't trough.:thumbsup:

Besides, they're a good truck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats part of my leaning to ford, Ive just had a ton of problems with my 06.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Chris, I've got an 06 F-350, 4x4 and have had no problems. 72k miles.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

whatever you get, just make sure you go with the 8 foot bed. By the time you put a toobox in a 6 footer , you can't haul jack


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

Even some die hard Ford guy's are saying Dodge for the first time. 6 speed auto tranny no urea injection. Ford last 2 diesels have let to many folks down. I have read about numerous issues with the new 6.7 ford. My duramax is the **** and my f450 would be best truck ever if it had the powertrain of my Chevy. I would take a new Dodge 4500 over a new f450 as I have lost faith in ford diesels. I would buy the new 6.2 gas 6 speed auto f250 over a diesel if your set on ford.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

NICKPAUS said:


> Even some die hard Ford guy's are saying Dodge for the first time. 6 speed auto tranny no urea injection. Ford last 2 diesels have let to many folks down. I have read about numerous issues with the new 6.7 ford. My duramax is the **** and my f450 would be best truck ever if it had the powertrain of my Chevy. I would take a new Dodge 4500 over a new f450 as I have lost faith in ford diesels. I would buy the new 6.2 gas 6 speed auto f250 over a diesel if your set on ford.




What has Dodge done so dramatically that I missed. I'm almost every head to head to head test I've read, Dodge has finished 3rd to Chevy and Ford. 

Ford's new 6.7 diesel motor doesn't have numerous issues. Don't know where you got that info. My friend and diesel mechanic has been working at Ford for over 20 years. If there were any issues, he would know about them. 

The Chevy is about the best all rounded heavy duty truck right now. Their motor/trans combo has been around the longest and is a time proven combo. Too bad they are at the limit of squeezing power out of the Duramax. I feel Chevy will be offering a new engine soon enough to keep up with Ford. 

Dodge has offer some nice option with their latest truck but nothing that is ground breaking.


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

angus242 said:


> What has Dodge done so dramatically that I missed. I'm almost every head to head to head test I've read, Dodge has finished 3rd to Chevy and Ford.
> 
> Ford's new 6.7 diesel motor doesn't have numerous issues. Don't know where you got that info. My friend and diesel mechanic has been working at Ford for over 20 years. If there were any issues, he would know about them.
> 
> ...


 
Dodge has a 4500 and 5500 that are not the Kodiak size. I debated the new Chevy 3500 but need 4500 class or 5500. Dodge nothing special except the Cummins and new 6 speed and no UREA. There is a local company the westside group. They have a whole fleet of dodges and they have 35 to 45K weight stickers on them. My F450 can barely drag at 26k.

As far as new motors go to dieselstop.com. It is a Ford diesel website. Read under the new 6.7 and you will see. Lots of owners who have had issues with the 6.0 then 6.4 now 6.7. Trust me I have been reading as my f450 has failed me twice lately 07 with 26,000 miles. Also have 03 f350 with 70,000 that has had issues. Was debating which one to trade in and what to get in return. Or buy another Chevy and have 2 Ford work trucks one for when the other is down. Bought the Ford to make me money not sit at the dealer while I pay $762 a month for a truck that has barely been used.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

griz said:


> Hey Chris, I've got an 06 F-350, 4x4 and have had no problems. 72k miles.


 Lucky 
Ive had every injector replaced, head gaskets egr cooler,oil cooler, glow plugs, a few modules. 82400 scared to keep it out of warranty every time it goes in its $3000.


Reason I'm between ford and dodge is price. A loaded dodge is a ton less than a chevy, plus the new dodges have seemed to improve a ton on the interior lately thought I've heard there bodies are a bit tinny. I have heard of no problems with either 2011 trucks. The 6 liter disappointed me and the 6.4 Ive heard all kinds of not great things about from reliability to fuel mileage. I wish I could find an 02 ford with only a few miles on it. I had one that ran flawless till 143000 then I sold it to get a crew cab.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

NICKPAUS said:


> Dodge nothing special except the Cummins and new 6 speed and no UREA.


Straight from the Dodge website:
_"To meet stringent 2010 calendar year emissions requirements, 2011 Ram Chassis Cabs with the Cummins® Turbo Diesel engine will be equipped with a Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) injection system"

_


NICKPAUS said:


> They have a whole fleet of dodges and they have 35 to 45K weight stickers on them. My F450 can barely drag at 26k.


Again, straight from the Dodge website:
_5500 specs
_ 

_Gross Vehicle Weight Rating: 19,500 pounds (Regular Cab, dual-rear-wheel-axle)_


Like I said I can get all the inside info I need from Ford directly. I worked for Ford for 12 years, I know many people that work at Ford and I'm friends with a master diesel technician. I own a 6.0 F350. I don't get my second hand info about the diesel engines from forums.


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

Again, straight from the Dodge website:
_5500 specs_


_Gross Vehicle Weight Rating: 19,500 pounds (Regular Cab, dual-rear-wheel-axle)_
 Here in Ca GVWR means nothing its all about the weight sticker on your truck. I have a 26 on my f450 and its a slug over 20k. The Dodge trucks mentioned with 35-45 stickers are towing massive loads to hit 45k. Have not heard of any dodge with Urea injection.

Like I said I can get all the inside info I need from Ford directly. I worked for Ford for 12 years, I know many people that work at Ford and I'm friends with a master diesel technician. I own a 6.0 F350. I don't get my second hand info about the diesel engines from forums.[/quote]

I have two 6.0 and can tell you first hand for the low miles they are and never being chipped they dissapoint me. Know several owners of 6.4s and nothing but complaints. 6.7 Nobody I know has the balls to take that gamble. Info from Dieselstop forum has helped me save thousands by being able to diagnose and fix the Ford 6.0 problems that are so common.

Not here trying to argue whats better as I drive Chevy and Ford and have owned a Dodge 3500. Just from what I have had happen to me and the many others that have had same issues I would be vey hesitant to purchase a 6.7 Ford. Maybe after a couple years but they need to get my confidence back. 


You mention owning a 6.0. Any problems how many miles?


----------



## NICKPAUS (May 11, 2008)

*No Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF)*

Our 2011 heavy duty trucks come equipped with an innovative NOx Absorber Catalyst (NAC) system that regulates diesel emissions without the need for urea fluid. Less for you to do. So you have more time for...whatever


----------



## waitingtundra (Mar 25, 2011)

You got that brother, the last thang you want is a vehicle with problems that have to be solved at the stealership. Those Cummin diesels are tough as nails, get a good price and go for it.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I used to be a diesel guy, But, the extra initial cost,complexity, maintenance.and decreasing mpg compared to gassers has me converted back to gas. (At least for now)

I have an f350 v10 right now, it gets 12 mpg has lots of power is smooth quiet and was approx $9k less to purchase (used) $9k is going to pay for LOTS of gasoline.

jmho


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ford for sure, I am on my second Dodge. Look great and drive great for the first 30k and then they start to fall apart. New wheel bearing and ball joints and tie rods. And then you have to replace the trans. There cheap though and that probably why im on my second one. My next truck is going to be the f150 king ranch. The leather is outstanding and its built way tougher. Its just allot more expensive. I bought my 06 4 door big horn ram for only 23500


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

The reason why Dodge is the truck to look at is for one it is about $10k cheaper then the other diesels. Second the emissions equipment is optional unless you buy a cab/chassis and then it is standard. Third the 3500-5500 series is running the Aisin 6spd tranny. A buddy of mine just looked at a 2011 F-350 with the 6.2 gasser loaded for $42k. He swung by Dodge for laughs and they offered him a loaded 3500 Cummins for $40k. Which would you buy? You know the Cummins will get 5mpg better milage and outpull the 6.2 all day long. No gasser will outlive that Cummins for longevity.

And for those who like to argue what is better for axles/suspension, the Dodge has the same front axle as the Ford and is also coil sprung. The rear axles is the same as the GM Duramax but with a different traction device.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

It's definately a tough call. I absolutely love my 04 cummins. 
dodge pros.. the 6.7 is basically the same motor as the 5.9, the urea is optional unless cab &chassis, you can still get a manual 6speed, 800lbft, smolich is WAY nicer to deal with.
cons... doesn't have the capacity as the ford and chevy, mileage is less, not doing so well as a "grocery getter" seems they're having some issues.

The ford and dodge kinda squash out, but I'd go with the ram. I've yet to hear a complaint from the chevy/allison crowd though.

And to edit, ford has "borrowed" from the government, they just didn't have the media coverage.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

All the ford guys I know are excited about the new gassers.. 




remember this? :laughing:


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

I been driving 2009 & 2010 Ford xlt 1/2T fleet vehicles so bare base, but the seats are terribly uncomfortable so lumbar, knees to close to steering wheel , reclined to far back, no support. I driven 3 hrs day for the past 6 weeks and now I am at physiotherapy for my back! I drove a rwental Dodge 2010 4X4 for a couple weeks while my GMC was in body shop, I loved it , but was optioned w/ deluxe equip.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

My '06 F350 was purchased used. I had no idea how well it was maintained by the previous owner. A 6.0 needs to be maintained well in order to avoid some issues. I had the EGR valve and cooler replaced under warranty. I also had the turbo replaced. Now that all of the suspect components are under my control, I take care of it and haven't had any issues. It currently has 110,000 miles but runs great.

It is the most comfortable truck I've owned. There is a ton of room in the interior. Lots more than a Chevy or Dodge of the same year. I have the King Ranch option so it does have a bit of luxury. 

2 weeks ago, I picked up 4400 lbs of tile. The truck actually rides better with that much weight in it. It's smoother than a lot of cars!

Knowing what I do about the Ford 6.4, I wouldn't buy one. I actually don't even like how the front end looks on them. Let's hope mine will remain strong enough to hold out until I can get a great deal on a low mileage 6.7 in a few years!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A 4 wheel drive one Angus?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> A 4 wheel drive one Angus?:whistling:laughing:


:no: I don't need no stinkin 4WD.....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the mud though.


----------



## Joedog (Feb 15, 2009)

You will be happy with either, both are excellent trucks. The new 6.7 ford gets better mpg than the dodge, and alot better than the 6.4 ford. Both will tow whatever ya want to, the ford has a nicer interior and feels more powerful. My hobby is diesels, and i mod a couple diesel boards so if ya have any questions let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok so dodge is out chevy is way in. Price diff is $ 100. Man this is tuff same exact options with exception of the ford sync and onstar sirius. I might have to let the trade in value decide this one.:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ubenhad4 said:


> Ok so dodge is out chevy is way in. Price diff is $ 100. Man this is tuff same exact options with exception of the ford sync and onstar sirius. I might have to let the trade in value decide this one.:whistling



Seriously, _drive them_. Which one feels best to you? That's most likely the one to go with. All 3 are very capable trucks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Due to previous bad experiences (x2) I will not own a Dodge.

I do not fit in the newer Chevy's.

Ford is nice & roomy & got git up & go, stock.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Seriously, _drive them_. Which one feels best to you? That's most likely the one to go with. All 3 are very capable trucks.


 Im going tomorrow. Sorta funny I have everything priced and ready to go and haven't driven either of them:laughing:. Need some more time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

griz said:


> Due to previous bad experiences (x2) I will not own a Dodge.
> 
> I do not fit in the newer Chevy's.
> 
> Ford is nice & roomy & got git up & go, stock.:thumbsup:


 Im a little guy. Shoot I bet Id fit in a Prius.:w00t: We will never find out though.:laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Ive got to talk it out here. My wife and daughter are sick to death of hearing the battle I think:whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

The Ford, Chevy, Dodge debate will go on until the end of time.:w00t:
Go for the best deal, comfort & the one the boss will not give you grief on.:whistling


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

ubenhad4 said:


> Ok so dodge is out chevy is way in. Price diff is $ 100. Man this is tuff same exact options with exception of the ford sync and onstar sirius. I might have to let the trade in value decide this one.:whistling


If you are worried about a "tinny" body you won't like the Chevy. If it wasn't for the brace on the rear quarter on my 2500 it would flap like it was made out of coil stock. Grab the bottom of the rear quarter wheel well and you will see what I mean. Watch out you don't bend it up at the dealership.

If it wasn't for Dodge not introducing their heavy duty models until the year after they introduce the 1/2 tons I think i would have gone with Dodge again. I neede the truck and the new design heavy duty's weren't out yet.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> And to edit, ford has "borrowed" from the government, they just didn't have the media coverage.


have a link that supports this? i was under the impression ford borrowed against everything they had and never took any of the last bailout money. i could be wrong, i'd be very interested in reading that article..thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Drove both today. Man what a difference from my 06. There both really nice feel like they have twice the acceleration and power of my 06. Im dead even in which one to get, I think Im gonna try one for a day and see which is better to maneuver around in.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

griz said:


> Due to previous bad experiences (x2) I will not own a Dodge.
> 
> I do not fit in the newer Chevy's.
> 
> Ford is nice & roomy & got git up & go, stock.:thumbsup:


Each his own, but I bought a '92 Dakota 4x4 brand new, drove it for 10 years and 192,000 miles. Had a '96 Intrepid that I loved, with a 3.5 liter v-6. The wife got that in the divorce. Bought my '01 2500 4x4 brand new, still racking up miles, at 163K right now. Inherited my dads '94 4x4 1500 with 130K on it, still runs strong.

I like the looks of the trucks, fit comfortably in them and haven't spent much in the way of repairs over the years.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If it has tits or tires it is just going to end up costing you money.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

if it matters:whistling
I think ford super duties are the nicest things out there, i want F250 in white:thumbsup:

i think the new 2011 fords have a fuel option, i saw a new F350 from ford and it was not diesel it was hauling a$$ and i couldn't hear a thing

Your thinking about getting a brand new truck, i guess your having a good year:thumbup:,


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Bid a roof for a guy yesterday who has a 2000 F350 crew cab long bed 4x4 with auto/V10. Truck was bought used at 10,000 miles and has gotten 6.2mpg no matter what's behind it. He went from a Duramax and said it tows way better. Truck was almost stolen last Fall by a meth head, 450,000 miles! One motor original tranny.

As far as 6.7 Ford or 6.7 Cummins/Dodge drive them both and buy what you like.

Me? I'll keep my 3 7.3's on the road which are all paid for.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Well test drove the dodge last. Heres what I ended up with.


----------

